# Help - What are these?



## AR1911 (Dec 13, 2014)

Miscellaneous items I acquired along the way.

I'm not even sure where they came from

1" Shank
2" head diameter (base of cone)
6" OAL

Wax coated of course




How about these (they seem to come in pairs)?

Some sort of bore inspection device? The tube is 3/8" and has a 45-degree mirror in the end.


----------



## Andre (Dec 13, 2014)

The top one is some kind of dead center, that's been ground and coated in wax to protect it from rusting.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 13, 2014)

The 2 coated in wak could be counter sink punches for a punch press.


----------



## OlCatBob (Dec 13, 2014)

The top ones look (to me) to be heavy duty drilling or ditch digging teeth; they would be replaced instead of replacing the chain or wheel in ditching, or the main drill head for auguring through rock.
Bob


----------



## george wilson (Dec 13, 2014)

The orange thing is a fountain pen.


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 13, 2014)

george wilson said:


> The orange thing is a fountain pen.



Nah...  That's a Highlighter...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 13, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> Miscellaneous items I acquired along the way.
> 
> I'm not even sure where they came from
> 
> ...



Nice find.  We used to dip our cutters, reamers, drill bits and end mills in a wax compound so they could be stacked in tool bins.  The stuff last forever to protect from rust and dings.  And can be remelted.  Again nice find.


----------



## billb2011 (Dec 13, 2014)

The two bottom ones look like periscopes that attatch to the end of a bore scope to inspect the inside of pipe wall.......that would be my best guess anyway.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 13, 2014)

billb2011 said:


> The two bottom ones look like periscopes that attatch to the end of a bore scope to inspect the inside of pipe wall.......that would be my best guess anyway.



Pretty much what I figured. I was hoping for something like "Oh, those are #1436 right-angle viewing heads for the Periwinkle 2000 Viewscope. We used those at the nukuler plant. Here's what the whole assembly looks like <image>"  )


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the wax-coated things look most like some sort of center.  They aren't shaped to cut anything, and they are precision ground.  I don't think they are made to be beaten on either.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 14, 2014)

The two items on top shook a brain cell.  After some research. I believe those two rods with cones are called "steeple headed rivets" used for fabricating boilers.  Mark


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 14, 2014)

the two cone shaped tools on the top would be nice to peel off the wax on the cone part---they could be coated with diamonds---I have several with 1/2" shanks that are diamond coated and were used to bevel inside ends of fiberglass tubes---if they are just smooth then they may be used in a press to flare tubing-----Dave----see--I wasn't  fibbing about having them---these have 1/2" shafts and are 2 3/4" long  and are diamond coated


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 15, 2014)

I did peel one off, and it's a smooth as a baby's butt. Ground and maybe polished all over. It does have a recessed cone in the end as for a center, about 1/8".
If it were a flaring tool, would it require that level of finish?


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 15, 2014)

Bullnose centers for pipe?


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 16, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> I did peel one off, and it's a smooth as a baby's butt. Ground and maybe polished all over. It does have a recessed cone in the end as for a center, about 1/8".
> If it were a flaring tool, would it require that level of finish?


yes possible in a big press ----I am sure if it has a center drilled in the cone it is designed to be made very precise and if it is used in flaring tubes you would want a very high level finish---you could make a live center for your lathe for use on large tubes if you have a good sized lathe-----if nothing else they could be stored with your arbor or bench press tools---------------Dave


----------



## David S (Dec 16, 2014)

Would the bottom one be part of an eye piece from a centering scope?

David


----------

